
The universe might have a fundamental clock that ticks very, very fast - mellosouls
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/time-universe-fundamental-cosmic-clock/
======
Ancalagon
Fascinating to think about what kind of experiment could be used to measure a
quanta of time. Has anyone worked in this space before? What would a lab setup
look like to try to measure something that requires orders of magnitude more
precision than an atomic clock?

~~~
klyrs
I'm not a time wizard, er, physicist, but I am a
musician/programmer/electronics hobbyist and this is fun to think about.

It might be possible with a large number "metronomes" with different
frequencies. You observe a lower-frequency interference pattern, and phase
drift in that pattern indicates skew of one of the high frequency clocks.

If the metronomes (which are probably GHz or THz clock signals) are perfect,
and this universal clock is real, I'd expect to see a pattern in the
interference skew -- maybe it accumulates lag at a tic per year; maybe it
systematically lags for a while and catches back up somehow, etc.

If a dozen labs independently design and build their own apparatuses and agree
on the set of frequencies, they should all see the same pattern.

